# Coffee Storage



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been using these jars for quite a while now, and although I don't keep my beans for very long once roasted, I've been very happy with them. There's a flip lever on the lid that seals instantly, and seems to make a good airtight seal - works for me anyway.

Currently on Special on-line, though the carriage is a bit steep - but also available singly in the stores.

http://direct.asda.com/Asda-Set-of-3-Vacuum-Canisters/001413231,default,pd.html


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I like these but they are pretty expensive for a jar (don't hold a huge amount either)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Guzzini-Art-Caf%C3%A9-Red-coffee/dp/B000BSY6C4

but then this looks like it could keep beans fresher for longer

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vacuvin-Vacuum-Coffee-Saver-litre/dp/B0001M0G3I/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whilst the product description in the second link is inaccurate "Keeps ground coffee fresh", it does a better job that straight airtight container, as freshly roasted beans will de-gas for a number of days.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've got one of the vac-u-vin jars, and find it a bit of a pain. Needs about twenty vigorous pumps to obtain the seal every time it is opened. And if the seal s not 100% grit/dirt/grind free, then the vacuum obviously doesn't hold for long.

(I don't like their wine savers either - but, there again, I seldom save an open bottle!)


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I bought the second one... impulse buy before I read the comments.

I definitely wouldn't plan on keeping ground coffee in it. I intend to use that immediately.

I was thinking if I store some bags of unopened coffee in it as well as an opened one then it shouldn't take as long to pump out the air? If it's no good I'll just use it as a marinator.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

It will work OK for unground, the pumping only becomes an issue if you open it frequently. They are a very ingenious solution, and that's what attracted me in the first place What you do need to do, though, is to keep an eye on the vacuum seal - don't leave it unattended for days/weeks, because sooner or later the vacuum is lost, and it then just becomes a jar with a loose fitting lid.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Sorry for the epic bump.

I have a couple of fresh bags of coffee from Rave that are in the standard Rave bags with a degassing valve. Would storing the spare bags in a Vacuvin (vacuum storage container) be a good idea or do people find they speed up the process of the beans going stale? Probably open the 2nd bag in a couple of weeks and the third bag in about 3-4 weeks time.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I use Vacuvin storage containers once I've opened a bag of beans. There's no need to have the beans in a bag inside the containers.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Sorry for the epic bump.
> 
> I have a couple of fresh bags of coffee from Rave that are in the standard Rave bags with a degassing valve. Would storing the spare bags in a Vacuvin (vacuum storage container) be a good idea or do people find they speed up the process of the beans going stale? Probably open the 2nd bag in a couple of weeks and the third bag in about 3-4 weeks time.


The question is how long will beans last even vacuum sealed? Is 3-4 weeks doable?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> I use Vacuvin storage containers once I've opened a bag of beans. There's no need to have the beans in a bag inside the containers.


I suppose the only caveat being, depending on where you're able to put that vacuvin - definitely still want to keep them out of light etc. As I'm sure you do 



Tigermad said:


> The question is how long will beans last even vacuum sealed? Is 3-4 weeks doable?


Horrible answer - I think it depends on, luck, type of beans, weather, if they're in the dark etc. Very hard to say for me, I try to use them by 3 weeks post roast regardless of how I'm storing and once opened use quicker.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Store mine in a dark cupboard away from any heat. Usually finish a bag of coffee, once opened, within a week or two. But the first ever kilo bag of beans I had, at a time when I had maybe too many other beans on the go at the same time, lasted around 2.5 months before they were finished. Got to say had it not been for the Vacuvin containers, doubt they would have tasted the same.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I start to notice the shots get thinner and flavor duller around 2-3 weeks after opening the bag.

That usually includes absent mindedly forgetting to seal the bag of beans once or twice and not realising until the next morning.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The main thing is exposure to air - however they are stored. There are a series of videos by orphan espresso, which take it to the max in terms of how they try to manage exposure to air - using tight vac containers.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

When I started buying coffee from Coffee Compass they directed me towards the Coffee Vac. It has a special device in the lid to let the coffee breathe without letting any air in. Although what you do when you open it to get some beans out I don't know. I only buy small batches of coffee anyway and as some have said I only open a bag and consume it within maximum a couple of weeks.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I remember the first time I ordered from Rave, I put the bag into an airtight jar and for some reason it didn't do a good job - seemed to change the flavour of the beans, though this might have been some other factor;

Anyway, I've been keeping my latest Rave order in a "cool, dry place" in the bag it came in and it seems to be doing much better. Basically, I'm not convinced an airtight solution is better than a standard bag with a degassing valve. Just my experiences.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I remember the first time I ordered from Rave, I put the bag into an airtight jar and for some reason it didn't do a good job - seemed to change the flavour of the beans, though this might have been some other factor;
> 
> Anyway, I've been keeping my latest Rave order in a "cool, dry place" in the bag it came in and it seems to be doing much better. Basically, I'm not convinced an airtight solution is better than a standard bag with a degassing valve. Just my experiences.


i think most people on here will agree with you


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Phil104 said:


>


That dude takes hipster Barista with beard to a whole new level!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Air tight containers without a one-way valve to allow co2 gases out will surely impact the flavour? Perhaps that's what you experienced @YerbaMate170?


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Air tight containers without a one-way valve to allow co2 gases out will surely impact the flavour? Perhaps that's what you experienced @YerbaMate170?


Yes; I put the bag with the valve into an airtight jug... So I suppose when the bag degassed, the gasses had nowhere to go; this probably had an effect?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I think so, yes. That's why you should always squeeze any built up co2 within coffee bean bags out via the one-way valve. co2 in constant contact with the beans cannot be a good thing.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> That dude takes hipster Barista with beard to a whole new level!


I think Doug is the original hipster barista - he started it all.


----------

